# Express red leather with Vegas yellow?



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Hi guys, new member here!

I'm looking to order a TTS in August and have fallen in love with the red leather seats. My favourite colour is Vegas yellow followed by Sepang blue. I've seen pictures of the blue with red seats which actually looked quite hot. However despite hours of crawling through Instagram and the Internet I haven't been able to find any of yellow with red seats.

Does anyone have any examples they could share with me?

Thanks


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I have not seen this combo either, and I have looked at thousands of MK3 pictures.
Most Vegas Yellow cars that I have seen have had black interiors.

I love the Express Red leather too, personally I don't think it would work well with Vegas Yellow.
Express Red works great with Black, Grey, White, and Sepang Blue exteriors, maybe even silver but I have not seen it yet.

I have a similar issue in that I also like the Tango Red exterior, which is also a questionable combination (red on red).


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I appreciate that everyone's tastes are different, but bright yellow paintwork and red leather seats sounds like a colour clash of the very worst kind. In the words of John McEnroe 'you cannot be serious' !


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually think it would work really well.

The Vegas Yellow test cars you see endlessly on YouTube have generally had black super sport seats with yellow stitching. This looks amazing but, surprise surprise, is not available in the UK presumably unless ordered as Audi Exclusive (which dealers seem to hate and try to avoid in my experience).

I went to the London City showroom a while ago and put the red leather seats into a Vegas Yellow configuration and filmed the result on the video wall. Unfortunately my camera was not behaving so it's not the best quality and I was a bit rushed, but everyone - punters as well as dealers - thought it looked epic (and they were very sceptical at the start!) I will have to do it again when I get more time.

Personally, I think it works as well as the Sepang Blue and red seats -maybe even better.

I have just now added the clips up for you to see on my YouTube channel. Let me know your thoughts!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@can_quattro I know what you mean re red on red - BUT I think it would work simply because the two colours are so amazing and beautifully finished. If it was a crap red paint on a rubbish red leather - or the seats and entire dashboard in red like the Cayman options, then that would be a mess. But the tango and the super sport seats are so good, I think it would work. Come on guys, if I see another plain silver TT on the road....ugh, why?!! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

@Sherry13, I am surprised, but after seeing your video I think it could work.
Too bold for me, but it could work.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks. I think it would work better on the roadster than the coupe because a) the Roadster could have a black roof which adds a neutral colour and reduced the overall amount of yellow on the car, and b) only two seats in red rather than front and back. Also, you can get away with a bit more vibrancy in a Roadster because it matches the spirit of it all. Also, I guess Audi would have been all nanny-like and prevented the combinations if it had wanted to!! Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Sherry13. Those vids you put up were really useful 

Gotta say, even I am surprised it looks that good! I might that have to pop into the London City showroom myself to take a look at the configurator.

I was at an Audi dealership this weekend. They must have had a hundred cars available, new and used, and every single one was black, white or silver. I know it won't help the depreciation but that's partly why I want something different. I already have an Alfa in 8C red, which I think looks amazing but don't want the same colour again. That leaves me with blue or yellow from the somewhat limited choice of colours that Audi have for the TT - assuming you don't want to pay a premium for one of the exclusive colours...

I know I'll get some stick for being the prick with a yellow car and red seats but that's part of the fun!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I popped back i today (I work round the corner) and got a few more photos and videos of the Vegas Yellow and red seats for you - and also a quick configuration of red and red...

I will post up the videos on the same channel as above.

I like both of them, though the door in red interior and yellow exterior I was not too sure about....! But still like the combos.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The problem with the showroom for making videos is the glare of the lights - but you get the gist in these animations, hopefully.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And while we are on the subject of red seats in TT's, here is a red interior of a mark 1 that I saw on instagram the other day which i am sneaking into this thread and naughtily on the mark 3 forum, in the hope that it can be used as a nice comparison to the mark 3 red interior which we are discussing here. It is very cool. In fact, the interior looks almost vintage now - in a good way!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sherry, thank you so much for posting the "red on red" video, I really liked it, seems to work surprisingly well.

Do they not offer you the animation on a USB Key or something like that, I thought that was part of the idea?
I was in London in 2012 and they were promoting the new Audi City London, but it was not open yet.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks delicious. I like it a lot.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@can_quattro - no problem at all. Yes, I think they can do that. Hope to pop in again at the weekend so will see. It definitely works in both colour and imagine how amazing it would be with the red stitching on the wheel and gear etc. maybe the black wheel calipers though rather than the red!

Any more thoughts on the yellow and red from anyone?

Without a doubt the red leather seats are the ones to have - they look much better in the flesh than on the pics - and they look great there as well!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The red on yellow looks fantastic.

Love it.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

No!

I know cars are different but would you ever wear red and yellow together? Would you ever decorate a room in those colours? If you did, in both cases it would look like something from Legoland.

There are far too many people about that can't decide between grey, white or black (mostly on here!) So I admire you for being bold... just not that bold.

Good luck selling it on if you do


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I was surprised as well, but I say a big yes to the yellow and red and also to the red and red!

People here were unsure whether Sapang and red would work until I posted the video up . But it does and blue and red are not the most obvious co-ordinated either!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Smoothie said:


> No!
> 
> Good luck selling it on if you do


Agreed. How many people actually do consider that? I'm from the motor trade & I always try and balance my buying decision with the eventual p/x, private sale price.

At the other end of the spectrum, I saw a pink mk2 TT in Melton the other week. God knows how much deposit the dealer needed before ordering that monstrosity - Probably the full price non refundable..


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

sherry13 said:


> Well I was surprised as well, but I say a big yes to the yellow and red and also to the red and red!
> 
> People here were unsure whether Sapang and red would work until I posted the video up . But it does and blue and red are not the most obvious co-ordinated either!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sepang and red don't go imo but each to their own


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll pop back to London City and do you a grey on grey configuration!

Agree re pink - in fact, I think we can all agree on pink!

Good point re sell-on value BUT just this tiny forum shows a liking for blue and red, red and red, and yes, yellow and red, so there are punters out there. Ones who seek these combos out. As someone in Soho once said to me: "there's a market for everything".

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A few on other manufacturers..













































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Well it's certainly a subject that divides opinion!

I think the Lotus is the only one which works from those pics. Like someone said earlier, you need more of a neutral colour to balance it out and the Porsche has too much red inside for my tastes. The shades of yellow and red don't really work on the other examples, except for the last one which is a timeless classic!


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

Sepang Blue and Palomino leather is my favourite combo. Looks good in this review:






Pity that combo isn't available with the S Line.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ralfy said:


> Sepang Blue and Palomino leather is my favourite combo. Looks good in this review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed it looks fabulous just a shame audi charge another 1k for the privilege.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

One final thing on this - a little bird tells me that a Vegas Yellow TTS coupe with red seats will be in the Warford Audi showroom within the next few weeks.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> One final thing on this - a little bird tells me that a Vegas Yellow TTS coupe with red seats will be in the Warford Audi showroom within the next few weeks.....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


WATFORD!! :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's the one - LOL

Or did I mean Walford?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> One final thing on this - a little bird tells me that a Vegas Yellow TTS coupe with red seats will be in the Warford Audi showroom within the next few weeks.....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :lol: beat me to it.

Roy of the Rovers always looked good in red and yellow too


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> One final thing on this - a little bird tells me that a Vegas Yellow TTS coupe with red seats will be in the Warford Audi showroom within the next few weeks.....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for the tipoff Sherry. I saw the yellow with black seats TTS at the Harold Wood Audi earlier today and was impressed. I'll keep my eye out for updates at the Watford Audi  pleasing to hear that a dealer have ordered one themselves. Makes me think it can't be a completely insane choice to make!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

....I understand it's a cancelled order....!

Yes, the one at Harald Wood is lovely but that bland black interior...!?!

I hope you got a hello out of them!

Also there is now a Vegas Yellow at Audi City London.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> ....I understand it's a cancelled order....!
> 
> Yes, the one at Harald Wood is lovely but that bland black interior...!?!
> 
> ...


Oh. Well perhaps it is completely insane then! Although maybe I can get a deal out of them by offering to take that hideous yellow and red TTS off their hands!

No hello from Harald Wood. At least they weren't attempting to pressure sell though I guess!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Smoothie said:


> I know cars are different but would you ever wear red and yellow together?


Here you go..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hahaha that's nearly as good as the Nody car.

My understanding is that Watford are dreading it...!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Well I was surprised as well, but I say a big yes to the yellow and red and also to the red and red!
> 
> People here were unsure whether Sapang and red would work until I posted the video up . But it does and blue and red are not the most obvious co-ordinated either!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi Sherry

Could you send the link showing the sepang blue and red please? I've only seen it in a couple of photos from slightly awkward angles.

Thanks


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is a link to a video which also has other colours, but they keep coming back to the blue throughout.

It's lots of edits so not exactly a Walkaround of it with the doors open, but it gives you an idea.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

